# ~~ I.D. MY SERAA ~~



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

hey guys . . me again, jus wanted to thank everyone for their continual help on here, from newb to pro, thx pfury kix mad ass, massive aggression and things like it, people who look out for well being of p's . . . fudge ya baby , fudge ya . . . K

FINALY GOT PIC!! u guys dunno how excited i am!!! having pix is better than having the actual P!! it looks so good n e ways. w/o further adue . . . .

wtf is my 7" serra?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice serra-But whats up with that background


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Nice serra-But whats up with that background


u were supposed to ID it buddy, not dis the backround . . . and i'm an artist, i like color, and i happen to think my backround is dope . . .

can u help me id? plz?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

bc_buddah said:


> Nice serra-But whats up with that background


u were supposed to ID it buddy, not dis the backround . . . and i'm an artist, i like color, and i happen to think my backround is dope . . .

can u help me id? plz?
[/quote]

You have a rhom most likely-I was not "dissing" your background-I asked a ? and got an answer-thanks!!!!!


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

looks like a rhom to me too


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

my best guess would be rhom as well, im no expert thou. The background is dope. its trippy. kinda like some White Zombie cd art work


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

oh thank god, some rhom id, i was hoping rhom and did pay and buy it as a (black P) but . . . just didnt know if i got tricked into buying a sanchez or sum otha serra . . .

so rhom it is?

u should see my other tank backrounds lol


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

rhom


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

bc_buddah said:


> oh thank god, some rhom id, i was hoping rhom and did pay and buy it as a (black P) but . . . just didnt know if i got tricked into buying a sanchez or sum otha serra . . .
> 
> so rhom it is?
> 
> u should see my other tank backrounds lol


Post them up then-i'm curious now


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

i cant . . . dont u memeber? i'm one of the MILLIONS w/o a cam . . .

i mooched one today . . . my sis jus happen to b over, i was like ... NOW!!! TAKE PICSS SO I CAN GET ID POST SERRA RHOM RHOM RHOM NOW NOW NOW!!! i shoulda snapped my CARIBA too!! and the backround . . .they're all trippy . . .. . .

the PERFECT THING IS!! i have a 33 gallon , and u know those posters u buy? as a kid? wheather they b a super hero role model or trippy drug pictures to naked women . . . well those posters fit perfectley as a DOPE ASS aquarium backround, plus, w/ this blue green pattern in my rhom tank, maybe it'll encourage em to resemble those shades . . . wicked


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

bc_buddah said:


> i cant . . . dont u memeber? i'm one of the MILLIONS w/o a cam . . .
> 
> i mooched one today . . . my sis jus happen to b over, i was like ... NOW!!! TAKE PICSS SO I CAN GET ID POST SERRA RHOM RHOM RHOM NOW NOW NOW!!! i shoulda snapped my CARIBA too!! and the backround . . .they're all trippy . . .. . .
> 
> the PERFECT THING IS!! i have a 33 gallon , and u know those posters u buy? as a kid? wheather they b a super hero role model or trippy drug pictures to naked women . . . well those posters fit perfectley as a DOPE ASS aquarium backround, plus, w/ this blue green pattern in my rhom tank, maybe it'll encourage em to resemble those shades . . . wicked


AAhhh damn-I forgot-sorry-N e how make her come back and take some more some time-I would really like to see them!!!!! Thanks for the discription though at least







I have never been creative enough to think of stuff like using old poster's and all that jazz-


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

it's cool u can go as far as u want wit aquariums, i dont even need fish, a nicely decored aquarium is more than enough, running water, live plants . . . cool colors n substrate . . .

ahhhi'ma geek lol

know whats dope? those like 3d ROCK BACKROUNDS people are "rocking" these days, it's not real rock or plastic it's like sumthng else

wish my rhom had a cave to hide in and some drift









now i'm 100% sure it's a rhom, i wonder if it'll b a diamond, it has that flicker, and it has red anal fin, so i dont think i'll get the JET BLACK color i want . . . what are those JET BLACK rhoms called? my nxt wish is a diamond lol

or like sumone said, just make up ur own name or strain or breed

i'll call it . . . indigo neo diamond dallas emerald rhombeus lol


----------

